# My new system giving me headache



## birand (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello i buyed a new system and i cant get any video from it. Monitor shows No signal.
I plugged 2x6 pins (tryed with adaptor)
I tried my hd4850 from the previous system and still no video.
I dont hear any beeps, and im not sure if that motherboard has speaker.


Here is my system:
m5a97 R2.0 Asus mb
Saphire 7870
7200rpm 2tb seagate baracuda hdd(from the previous system unformatted win7 and i deleted all device drivers)
AMD Fx 8350 cpu
2x Kingston KHX1600C9D3/4G (one of them from the previous system)
700w OCZ stream pro 
from my previous sys:vga AOC e2343fs using with dvi-vga cable


PLEASE HELP ME I CANT SLEEP WITHOUT SOLVING THIS!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 22, 2013)

birand said:


> Hello i buyed a new system and i cant get any video from it. Monitor shows No signal.
> I plugged 2x6 pins (tryed with adaptor)
> I tried my hd4850 from the previous system and still no video.
> I dont hear any beeps, and im not sure if that motherboard has speaker.
> ...



Try plugging the monitor in to the onboard graphics then go into bios and make sure PEG is selected for video


----------



## birand (Aug 22, 2013)

No on board graphics card


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 22, 2013)

I've quickly looked up your motherboard specs (http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A97_R20/#overview) and it seems a fairly decent entry level Asus board.  Your memory and cpu are both supported and there should not be a problem with the 7870.

Some questions to ask and check.

1) Do the fans of the 7870 spin up (i.e. is it getting power)
2) What motherboard lights come on? Consult your manual - it will tell you.
3) Double check your monitor connections.
4) Check all your power and device cables.


----------



## birand (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes fans are spining, i checked all connections and standby power led lighting on green all the time. Dram led lighing red on start


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sounds to me like a faulty motherboard. 

But here is a few things you can try.

1. Clear CMOS (Should do that for every new build you do, even if its a brand new motherboard)
2. Reseat the CPU
3. Boot with one stick of memory
4. Test the power supply by shorting the 24 pin connector. (EDIT: Sounds like its getting power from your previous post so PSU does seem to be working)

Also be sure that you have memory in the right slots. I was working on a AMD build and it wasn't working right. Switched the memory around and it boot up with no problems.


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 22, 2013)

birand said:


> Hello i buyed a new system and i cant get any video from it. Monitor shows No signal.
> I plugged 2x6 pins (tryed with adaptor)
> I tried my hd4850 from the previous system and still no video.
> I dont hear any beeps, and im not sure if that motherboard has speaker.
> ...






birand said:


> Yes fans are spining, i checked all connections and standby power led lighting on green all the time. Dram led lighing red on start



So I'm guessing this is a components you put together yourself?

Not getting a display can be anything from, faulty motherboard, faulty video card, faulty RAM stick, heatsink not making proper contact, CPU not being installed correctly into socket, not connecting the extra 4/6/8-pin power connector, an incompatible part. A combination of all the before mentioned. There is no specific cause.

By process of elimination you have to find the cause.


----------



## birand (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes i put the components together myself and im sure i did correct.
what should i do to find the faulty part?


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 22, 2013)

birand said:


> Yes i put the components together myself and im sure i did correct.
> what should i do to find the faulty part?



It might not even be a faulty part, it could be just an incompatible part or a bad installation.

You solve it by process of elimination. If you have spare parts you swap and replace the RAM, video card, motherboard etc until you isolate the issue. Its easier to do if you have lots of parts of more than one PC..


----------



## birand (Aug 22, 2013)

i tried my old ram and hd4850 still no signal now im going to reinstall the cpu


----------



## birand (Aug 22, 2013)

I reinstalled cpu still same.. but i realized at the starting gpu fans are spining after 2 seconds fans are stop spining for 5 sec is it refeering a problem ?


----------



## birand (Aug 22, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Sounds to me like a faulty motherboard.
> 
> But here is a few things you can try.
> 
> ...



i cleared cmos, i reseated cpu, tryed my old memory, and i didnt understand the 4th one,


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Birand,

I don't know much about this motherboard. But it appears there are two power connections. a 24-pin and a 8-pin. Some boards will not post if both are not connected. 










birand said:


> i cleared cmos, i reseated cpu, tryed my old memory, and i didnt understand the 4th one,





birand said:


> both are plugged.
> 
> Should i have to send all of them to manufacturer?



So you tried your old video card and RAM. So far its pointing towards a faulty motherboard or CPU. Do you have a old CPU to test?


Quicker to send it back to the store. Most stores give you about 7-30 days to return a faulty item before the warranty kicks in.


----------



## birand (Aug 22, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Birand,
> 
> I don't know much about this motherboard. But it appears there are two power connections. a 24-pin and a 8-pin. Some boards will not post if both are not connected.
> 
> http://oi43.tinypic.com/29pu1jc.jpg



both are plugged.

Should i have to send all of them to manufacturer?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 23, 2013)

birand said:


> both are plugged.
> 
> Should i have to send all of them to manufacturer?



Not all them. Have you tried booting with one stick or ram, and tried every slot?

And if something should be sent to manufacture for RMA. It would be motherboard.


----------



## birand (Aug 23, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Not all them. Have you tried booting with one stick or ram, and tried every slot?
> 
> And if something should be sent to manufacture for RMA. It would be motherboard.



Yes i tried every slot with one stick, its 02:13am here so tomorrow ill call the store and keep you guys informed.

Thanks to all of you guys


----------



## springs113 (Aug 23, 2013)

these guys pretty much summed it up as to what i was going to ask...we have a great community here.  gotta love tpu


----------



## birand (Aug 23, 2013)

Finally i solve the problem Store sold me dvi-vga cable with broken pins 

Now i have new problem after Windows loading screen monitor shows No signal and system reseting itself i tried safemode its same


----------



## springs113 (Aug 23, 2013)

birand said:


> Finally i solve the problem Store sold me dvi-vga cable with broken pins
> 
> Now i have new problem after Windows loading screen monitor shows No signal and system reseting itself i tried safemode its same



May need to do a fresh install.


----------



## birand (Aug 23, 2013)

Is there anyway to sase my data?


----------



## birand (Aug 23, 2013)

springs113 said:


> May need to do a fresh install.



Is there anyway to save my data?


----------



## springs113 (Aug 23, 2013)

birand said:


> Is there anyway to save my data?



Does the computer give you a specific error message?  Is it blue screening?  You could have windows check to see if it is just a driver error due to your previous random no screens.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 23, 2013)

birand said:


> Is there anyway to save my data?



You can reinstall windows without formatting the drive. It will not delete anything, it just creates a new windows folder and renames the old one to windows.old. You should not lose anything. You can grab whatever you need from the windows.old folder then delete it.


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 23, 2013)

I would verify the IDE/AHCI setting in the BIOS. It needs to be set to whatever the last system was set at.


----------



## birand (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks guys my all problem solved!


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 24, 2013)

birand said:


> Thanks guys my all problem solved!



What was the problem and how did you solve it?


----------



## Johan45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> What was the problem and how did you solve it?



^^ +1 It would be nice for the next person having this problem to have a solution.


----------



## birand (Aug 25, 2013)

Problem was about Dvi cable that shitty store sold me dvi cable with broken pins.
So check the cables first!


----------



## Hood (Aug 25, 2013)

birand said:


> Thanks guys my all problem solved!



So it was the BIOS setting for IDE/AHCI?  I thought you said that the cable issue was corrected but you still had a problem.  Try to be clear about what solved each problem, so others may learn how to avoid them.


----------



## birand (Aug 25, 2013)

Hood said:


> So it was the BIOS setting for IDE/AHCI?  I thought you said that the cable issue was corrected but you still had a problem.  Try to be clear about what solved each problem, so others may learn how to avoid them.



1 Problem: I can't get any video from my new pc built. Monitor shows No signal: Solved by new dvi cable.(some dvi pins were broken) Check the cables first!

2 Problem:After Windows loading screen monitor shows No signal and system reseting itself: Solved by re-installing windows as "tigger" said.


----------

